

Scrum is a major management discovery - ujeezy
http://blogs.forbes.com/stevedenning/2011/04/29/scrum-is-a-major-management-discovery/

======
trbecker
I'm all about not interrupting my work with smalltalk. If it helps, I'm doing
it.

I may be more friendly to SCRUMM zealots next time I find one :)

